# be quiet! Silent Loop 2 zerlegen und Schläuche tauschen



## Danyy1337 (18. März 2022)

Hey Leute,
würde gerne die Schläuche der Silent Loop 2 tauschen, damit sie zu den Schläuchen meiner GPU AIO passen. Bei der Silent Loop 1 konnte man die Schläuche ja ohne Probleme tauschen, da diese verschraubt waren, bei der Silent Loop 2 schaut das ja leider anders aus, gibt es hier dennoch eine Möglichkeit die Schläuche zu entfernen oder sind diese verklebt? Vielen Dank!

LG Dany


----------



## Danyy1337 (18. März 2022)

Edit: Mir ist eingefallen warum kompliziert machen, wenn es auch einfach geht. Werde einfach die Schläuche der AIO für die GPU (Alphacool Eiswolf 2) gegen AlphaTubes TPV austauschen und dann Kabelsleeves drummachen, dann schauen die Schläuche aus wie bei der Silent Loop 2 und ich bin happy


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2022)

Die Silent Loop 1 war damals in Zusammenarbeit mit Alphacool, daher waren die Schläuche verschraubt. 
Die Silent Loop 2 scheint es nicht mehr zu sein.


----------

